#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Is a Green World a Safer World?   =

## Mohamed

ء                  .                     147       2008      " "               ء                                    .
                          ɺ             (                )            ɡ             ɺ              (           )              .
                  ɡ              ء                             .
                                                                               .
                                    ɡ             .
                (   )                   17%   2020  83%   2030                 ɡ                                                       .
         ( )                ɡ    2008              .                      .
                                .
            -                         250                -                          .
                 80%        (   )             ɡ           .
                 ɺ     ( )      ǡ             " "              .
                                ʡ                        .
                          6%      15%       .           436     31   .
               ǡ                      3600     ( 80  )           35-70%                     1000      150  300         .
               ɡ                             .
    ߡ                           " "      "" .
                          ɡ                ɡ       .
 ..         ɡ   1.1          .                      ɡ   (       ).
           ɡ                                  ɡ                .


                              :     ѡ                   3        1000   .
                ɡ            ɡ                .
                  ʡ          .
                        ɡ             ɡ    ""        ǡ           .
                                      .
                    ɡ        61%                         .
                                  ɡ                                ɡ          .See More: Is a Green World a Safer World?   =

----------


## Mohamed

*Is a Green World a Safer World?*



Greening the world will certainly eliminate some of the most serious risks we face, but it will also create new ones. A move to electric cars, for example, could set off a competition for lithium -- another limited, geographically concentrated resource. The sheer amount of water needed to create some kinds of alternative energy could suck certain regions dry, upping the odds of resource-based conflict. And as the world builds scores more emissions-free nuclear power plants, the risk that terrorists get their hands on dangerous atomic materials -- or that states launch nuclear-weapons programs -- goes up.
The decades-long oil wars might be coming to an end as black gold says its long, long goodbye, but there will be new types of conflicts, controversies, and unwelcome surprises in our future (including perhaps a last wave of oil wars as some of the more fragile petrocracies decline). If anything, a look over the horizon suggests the instability produced by this massive and much-needed energy transition will force us to grapple with new forms of upheaval. Here's a guide to just a few of the possible green geopolitical tensions to come.
  One source of international friction is far more certain to be a part of our energy future than many of the new technologies being touted as the next big thing. Consider the new U.S. approach in the energy and climate bill recently passed by the House of Representatives, which contains provisions for erecting trade barriers to countries that do not adopt measures to limit emissions. Proponents say these are necessary to reduce the chances of companies relocating to countries with lower emissions standards in order to get an unfair competitive edge. Such tariff regimes are also seen as keeping corporations from relocating to places where climate laws may be more lax, such as China.
Green protectionism is already a growth business. When the European Union considered restricting entry of biofuels based on a range of environmental standards, eight developing countries on three continents threatened legal action in the fall of 2008. In fact, there is a long tradition of such disputes (dolphin-safe tuna, anyone?), but the business community is worried that green protectionism could be a defining feature of international markets in the decades ahead. And of course, the prospect of green trade wars or even just opportunistic fiddling with trade laws to "protect" local jobs suggests a period of related international tensions, especially between developed countries and the emerging world.

----------


## f81aa

Mohamed, thanks

----------

